# Business for Sale



## Realtor (Jun 2, 2015)

I am working to sell a snow and lawn care business. What information would everyone like to see in order to satisfy your needs about the business to draw your interest into the business?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Location, rev, EQM, number of clients, % of commercial, number of employees, length of time, any other things we should know about such as bad press, lawsuits.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

How much PROFIT!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Location 

Then we can worry about the rest.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Found a Belgian Chocolate shop for sale in St Thomas - Mark, any interest in some red trucks and all the misc headaches?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901;2005938 said:


> Found a Belgian Chocolate shop for sale in St Thomas - Mark, any interest in some red trucks and all the misc headaches?


They use red trucks to deliver the chocolate?

I'm in...........


----------

